# hair won't grow/hair very frizzy please help



## kathib (Aug 27, 2008)

My little Teddy's hair is very, very frizzy, it won't grow(his hair is right at his elbows). Is there anything I can do to help his hair.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm on the same boat as you, except I think Sophie has silky hair. It's very, very fine, though, and it seems to grow at a glacial pace. :smpullhair: She's 10 months old and her coat is nowhere near the ground.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Look into biotin. A GREAT person told me about this and it really helped.

Good luck,
Melanie


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Is the biotin a shampoo or conditioner or a supplement?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

True silk coats take awhile to grow and will thicken with age.
Under a year of age they are somewhat sparse and slow growing. Patience is the supplement LOL


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Biotin is a B vitamin that helps promote the growth of and the health of hair, skin and nails.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A fatty acid supplement like fish oil or 3V Caps is great for the coat. Dr's Foster and Smith makes one with Biotin in it which I have heard good reviews about. 

I would trim the ends. If the ends are damaged, they just keep breaking off and you don't see growth. Bath at least once a week. For some thicker coats, using a heavier conditioner and leaving a little in can help. Ironing after blow drying can also help seal the ends.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

obi,s hair is too thick :wub: sugas is too thin :wub: they are both feed same ??i think its genetics??


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Aug 26 2008, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625471


> True silk coats take awhile to grow and will thicken with age.
> Under a year of age they are somewhat sparse and slow growing. Patience is the supplement LOL[/B]


Good to know!

I was always under the impression that true silk coats grew fast, since I'm always seeing 
show dogs that are less than a year old with coats nearly reaching the ground. Hopefully,
Sophie's hair will thicken and continue to stay silky. :biggrin: *Trying to be patient*

I've never heard of Biotin, but I will definitely look into it. Thanks for the tip! :biggrin: 

As for fish oil, Sophie will not go anywhere near it, LOL.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

What are 3V tablets? Ollie's hair is cottony and is breaking off. His ears are more silky!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow! Very old thread! So did the biotin help with coat growth?


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Brit -- I was trying to find something that might help me with Ollie's coat. I use SPA products, but his coat is so dry. Was trying to find out what that stuff was that was mentioned.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Donna have you tried the aussie shampoos. .
they work on teddys hair the anti frizz conditioning milk is very good .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was curious to see if some of the original posters would tell the results of using biotin or the other. Anyone?


----------

